# Was würdet Ihr zahlen ?



## Michaelthorton (14. Mai 2012)

*Was würdet Ihr zahlen ?*

Ich möchte hier nichts verkaufen sondern nur einen Preisvorschlag erhalten.

Ich möchte Guitar Hero 3 +4 mit der Guitar hero 3 Explorer Gitarre verkaufen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Mai 2012)

nichts, aber ich könnte ein Rockband-Set + Teil 1 verkaufen und ich habe erst hinterher festgestellt das man mich Jagen kann mit Bemanie


----------

